# Diagnoctic charge?



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Had to take my 4 wheeler in for repair to the choke cable. The lever that pulls the choke is sorta hanging loose. The machine runs great, but it does need to be choked in the cold weather. The young man taking my info then writes down $79 diagnostic charge. I just brought it in to repair the (obvious cable problem). So they are charging me $79 to find what I told them what the problem is???????????? For the charge, I could have told the young man something is wrong, and left. I'm sure they would find the choke cable problem eventually. If this was not a obvious problem I would have no problem with the charge. I guess this is the price you pay for being a mechanical dummy. Am I over-reacting to this charge or is it the norm?


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

some repair facilities charge that fee....but subtract it from the final bill


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like they are hitting you for an hour labor charge. Replacing the choke cable (if that's the problem) doesn't take an hour. Should be half hour labor and cost of the cable. There shouldn't be a diagnostic fee for a choke cable problem, especially if you told them what the problem is!!


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Sling said:


> some repair facilities charge that fee....but subtract it from the final bill


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Did you question the charge at the time? You have to ask about any charge your not sure on. I never just let it go ,


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have worked in alot of shops both as a mechanic, and as a service manager. I have never charged a customer up front before even looking at the machine, then "subtract it later?" Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

shops do that to avoid customers that want the problem diagnosed.......and then decide to fix it themselves.......or get someone else to do the work.....it encourages the customer to have the work done by the shop..... new school protocol.....he didn't really pay it.....it's on the estimate ....but won't be on the final bill


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I know Car Dealerships will charge you that extra charge for less expensive repairs,, My Son had a fouled spark plug and they charged him $87.00 for diagnostics plus labor & parts.. now maybe if it would have been a blown head gasket they might have deducted the fee.. Not always a sure thing unless they state upfront that if you let us fix it we won't charge that extra fee.


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

K


Sling said:


> shops do that to avoid customers that want the problem diagnosed.......and then decide to fix it themselves.......or get someone else to do the work.....it encourages the customer to have the work done by the shop..... new school protocol.....he didn't really pay it.....it's on the estimate ....but won't be on the final bill




We bill everyone 1 hr when they drop off there item to be repaired. We do this because we were constantly spending 3/4-1 hr diagnosing to find the item was not worth repair. You call the customer to let them know and 6 moths later the item is still present, bill not paid and we paid the tech for the hour he spent on it. 

If this situation occurred once a week the policy would have never been written but when it happens 2-3 times a day. We run a tight shop, techs are expected to bill time paid. If you punch 40 hrs and bill less than 40 your getting a sit down meeting!


Accountability.... we bill up front diagnosis because people cannot be trusted to pay for labor that they benefited from.

Edit: if an item is repaired in 30 min we will credit the customer for the time we did not spend on the item



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

I sure hope it's not on the final bill


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had them come in because they were out of gas, or had the gas shut off. Started it for them, sent them home, no diagnostic fee. :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I've had them come in because they were out of gas, or had the gas shut off. Started it for them, sent them home, no diagnostic fee. :lol:


I've had those too, sent them on their way N/C, thats only common sense and being a good business man. I've also had the ones that for what ever the issue (*usually an electrical failure) took over an hour to diagnose only to be told don't bother fixing it, they only got charged for the 1.0 hour they signed up for.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I'll never pay up front for service on my machines. I use 3 different motor sports businesses in the midMichigan area, and I have never been asked to pay any amount up front. The day that happens is the day I go elsewhere. 

In MHO, any mechanic worth anything could make a very good guess that a possible repair would cost more that the item is worth, and inform the customer thusly (and there woulkd be a labor charge for the inspection if the customer decided not to have it repaired. If they can't make that estimate, I don't want them working on anything I own.

Keep the machine if they refuse to pay................even a nonrunning or nonrepairable machine is worth, at least, the charge for 1 hour of labor.

BUT, on the other hand, I expect to pay for diagnostics if I decide I don't want the work done.

Steve


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve, maybe its not been explained correctly. I don't think or know of any place that charges you up front or makes you pay anything in advance of a diagnosis or repair. 

By law a repair order, when first written must contain some sort of estimate that once signed by the customer becomes a binding agreement. The agreement is if you have them diagnose your problem and you dont for what ever the reason have them repair it they have the right to bill the customer for the amount originally signed for.

In the case of a repair you already know ahead of time is going to be done, such tune up, oil change, brake job, slides or skags the estimate on the repair order would reflect the total of what those repairs would cost, there would be no diagnostic charge applied.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Steve, maybe its not been explained correctly. I don't think or know of any place that charges you up front or makes you pay anything in advance of a diagnosis or repair.
> 
> By law a repair order, when first written must contain some sort of estimate that once signed by the customer becomes a binding agreement. The agreement is if you have them diagnose your problem and you dont for what ever the reason have them repair it they have the right to bill the customer for the amount originally signed for.
> 
> In the case of a repair you already know ahead of time is going to be done, such tune up, oil change, brake job, slides or skags the estimate on the repair order would reflect the total of what those repairs would cost, there would be no diagnostic charge applied.


That makes sense, and that is the way I have things done...........pay afterwards, as long as I know it's comming.

What do you do when a customer does not show up to pay or pick up their property?

I actually had a motor sports dealer require a $70 "bench charge" be paid up front about 1 year ago. Told him "no way" and left.....took it to another shop.

Steve


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Back in the day we would first try to resolve the issue over the phone or face to face, if that could not be accomplished a registered letter advising of our intent to file a mechanics lien was sent and if that didnt get the desired results we'd file a mechanics lien with the state.

http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1631-27228--,00.html


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

probably all ready stated ..but...

most shops will charge a fee, and then wave it if you allow them to do the repairs..

And maybe the tech wanted to make sure it was the cable and not the choke its self


----------

